# What type of paint roller



## Chris777 (Jun 11, 2011)

After I spray I will roll dry roll. I have tried all types of rollers what's the best ones to use?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Whats your favorites?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Whats your favorites?


Mine is 3/4 lambskins.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Word! Sometimes I get crazy and go with the 1". Ohh yaa, crazy.


----------



## Chris777 (Jun 11, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> Mine is 3/4 lambskins.
> 
> Pat


Wooster, shur line


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

are you talking covers or frame systems?


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

Chris777 said:


> After I spray I will roll dry roll. I have tried all types of rollers what's the best ones to use?


 I don't think any roller is best for dry rolling...


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

3/4 Purdy colossus is nice on textured walls. Make sure you taper the end with scissors!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Chris, I hope you have a good sense of humor


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Back rolling? I prefer an 18". I have had the best luck with the blue plastic SW frames, but recently was given a Purdy 14"-18" frame when I took a tour of the Purdy factory. Only used it once so far but like it. As for covers? If Im back rolling textured walls I generally stick with 1/2" synthetic and defuzz as always with any covers. 3/4 if Im dipping and rolling.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

white dove :thumbsup:


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Chris777 said:


> After I spray I will roll dry roll. I have tried all types of rollers what's the best ones to use?


Spray what? Walls, with flatwall. I don't understand the question.

But the best rollers are Purdy, Bestt Liebco, and Wooster in that order if anyone tells you different their lying


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I employ the wooster quick lock frame and extension pole system mainly. For covers, it depends. Diamond Vogel, (midwest company) has good shed-less covers both synthetic and lamb. Usually 1/2 nap is sufficient, just depends. The best is what works for you best. I'm not one to try a thousand diff products out, once I find one that works well, thats usually enough.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I like the handles from Purdy that are the thick green kind...shur-lock??

can't remember the name, because I use the ones now thru SW that are black handle with metal looking frame that are about 4 dollars or less.....


I think maybe you are asking about spraying and then back rolling. Isn't it funny ...you could be a seasoned painter and not have ever used a sprayer and certain methodologies and people laugh in your face.....I am probably guilty of it too, but I would love to help myself or anyone here who has questions regarding the painting world..although I do not aspire to be a moderator...thanks to the moderators though,,,for soothing the flames and encouraging good paint talk.....

I have dry rolled though...when I want to reduce stipple.....


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

I've been using an ear of corn. Dry as he!!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

In my search for the perfect roller system, I have found that no matter how good it is, time, effort, and skill is still required to get the job done


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

wrong thread.


----------

